# Best Exterior paint



## lowspeed (Sep 22, 2008)

I went to Sherwin Williams and their best paint was about $48/Gal

then i went to Sears and their best paint was 20 bucks or so.

The people at Sherwin Williams had the exact specs for the paint, like how much solid it actually has. 

Sears sales person didn't even know what i was talking about.

Who makes sears paint and where can i get the exact specs ? I couldn't find a web site for weather beater paint.

The sears paint i'm considering is Weatherbeater Ultra.

I'm planing of painting a house Aluminum Siding.




Thanks.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have no clue what they were trying to sell you. The A100 paint from Sherwin Williams is perfect paint and is around $35 a gallon or so. Maybe they were trying to sell you is their exotic stuff which is for the strange colors. 

First thing I will ask is does the siding look that bad that you would even want to paint it? You are taking an almost zero maintenance surface and changing it to a surface you will have to paint every 5 years or so. 

With aluminum siding, the first thing you are going to want to do is go wipe your hand on the siding. If you get the paint dust on your hand, also known as chalking, you need to take a few steps to make sure you get a good paint job. Fist thing you will want to do is rent a power washer and blast the siding to get as much of the chalking paint off as you can. Being that this is the first coat on an aluminum siding, you do not want to cut corners or skimp on the paint or it will really bite you in the butt a few years down the road. Either get the Sherwin Williams A100 or Benjamin Moore Mooregaurd. You are also gonna want to get some Emulsa-Bond for the paint which is made especially for painting surfaces that have chalking paint. The Emulsa-Bond really makes the paint stick. Take those steps and you should be good to go. 

Matt


----------



## lowspeed (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't want to sound rude, but your reply had zero value has it didn't actually answer the question.

BTW, The $48 paint was S.W Duration.


Besides why are you saying that painting the siding will make a zero maintainance surface to something that would need painting every 5 years?

A really good paint should last a good 30 years i would think.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well u asked what the best paint was. That is either Sherwin Williams A100 or the Benjamin Moore "Moore" series which I mentioned. You other question asked what the exact specs on Sears Paint is, and that is called a formula, that is usually closely guarded info. 

NO, your paint will NOT last 30 years on Aluminum siding. I explained the pro's trick to painting aluminum siding and you say it has no value ?

Heh, Good luck just slapping $20 sears crap on your house and watching it peel off in a couple years.


----------



## lowspeed (Sep 22, 2008)

The sears stuff is made by Sherwin Williams... Why would it peel ?

But i'm curious as to the solid content in it.

Duration is - Volume Solids %41

A100 is - %34


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, first, you want to be buying your paint at an actual paint store, not a Big Box like Sears. This can be Sherwin, Ben Moore, or just about any store that sells pretty much nothing but paint.

Whether or not the Sears paint is sold by Sherwin is immeterial. (I doubt it is, but I don't have any idea how you could tell.) Big Box paint is made to be strictly price controlled, so you usually end up sacrificing quality for a low over-the-counter price. Big Box stores also do not often have very good sales staff, who could steer you to the correct product.

Solids content is generally a poor indicator of paint quality; ignore it. Yes, the solids content can be too low, but it can also be artificially jacked up with useless fillers.

If want the "best" paint and are looking at SWP products, Duration is their finest coating. From Ben Moore, their best would be Aura. (A-100 is their "bargain" exterior paint... not horrible stuff, but not that great either.)

When performing any painting job, you, as a DIY who presumably wants the job to last, should be buying nothing but the best, or next to the best coating offered by whatever paint store you choose to purchase from. Why? Because lower-end paints generally are harder to apply (wastes time), and don't last nearly as long before failure (wastes even more time.) The extra money you spend per gallon is well worth it. If you can't afford Duration (or Aura), something like SWP SuperPaint should do the trick also.

(As a side note, ask to join SWP's "preferred customer" program. You will get a discount on all your purchases. Not much of a discount on Duration, but a discount nonetheless.)

In short, if you want to paint your siding, go to your local paint store (not Big Box store), tell them what you have, and they should be able to steer you to the correct primers and topcoats.

SirWired


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

A really good paint should last a good 30 years i would think.


Never happen, you will be lucky to get 8 years out of any paint on the market, lead paint has been outlawed for many years.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sears Weatherbeather = not good paint
Don't care who makes it, don't care what the specs are
It's just not that good, I woudn't paint my doghouse with it

Sherwin Williams Duration Exterior = excellent paint
Long lasting, nice looking...works great looks great
One of the best paints available

Benjamin Moore Aura Exterior= excellent paint
Long lasting, nice looking...works great looks great
One of the best paints available


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

lowspeed said:


> I
> A really good paint should last a good 30 years i would think.


That would be an unreasonable expectation
Aura/Duration however, will give you the most if properly prepped and applied


----------



## lowspeed (Sep 22, 2008)

slickshift said:


> That would be an unreasonable expectation
> Aura/Duration however, will give you the most if properly prepped and applied



Only 8 years? what would happen to it ? will it peel ? fade? I'm painting white so fading is not an issue.

They have lifetime warranty on the paint... that would last 8 years? that seems unreasonable ?


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I painted my house in 1988 with two coats of Sears Weatherbeater. It came with a twenty year warranty. The color was Berber Ivory, still made today I believe. Weatherbeater is indeed made by Sherwin Williams. As with all paints it did fade somewhat over time. However it never pealed, cracked, checked, or alligatored. I noticed some chalkiness last year prior to repainting. 

In 2007/2008 I repainted the house with Weatherbeater Ultra, with the superbond formula. Polyurethane is in the paint to assist with adhesion. As far as I know only Sherwin Williams and Sears had this Polyurethane formula in 2007. 

With this new version of Weatherbeater Ultra it states on the can it is no prep formula. No power washing, no scrubbing, and no sanding. You can paint over any sound chalky, dirty, glossy surface. You do need to kill mildew. Lifetime warranted! You can get it in satin on sale $25.99. 

Ask the builder used it to paint his house. If that means anything to you.

I believe it to be a very good paint indeed. However I'm no paint expert. 
If it holds up anything at all like the first paint job I'll be very happy because the next time I'll be to old to do it. :laughing:


----------



## lowspeed (Sep 22, 2008)

From what i've been reading the Ultra is way way better paint than the non ultra paint.

How easy was it to put on ? I'm still contemplating between using a brush and roller OR spraying.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I brushed mine on. My house is shingled. A fully loaded 4 inch Purdy brand brush will do about a 10x10 inch area. It goes on nice and flows well. Dos not drip even when working overhead. In most areas of the house it covered in one coat. But I did two coats.

If you roll it on you will still need to brush the paint in after rolling (my opinion). 

I never tried spraying, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

From what i've been reading the Ultra is way way better paint than the non ultra paint.

You have received sound advise form an expert( slickshift) why ignore it??


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

*Sears paint*

I once worked in the paint department at Sears back in the early eighties.
Their top of the line interior and exterior paint aka "Weather Beater", was then formulated to last a minimum of ten years. Montgomery Wards, remember them? began advertising 11 year paint. Each year Sears and Wards would add a year to their lable to "out perform" the competition.

I can vouch for the Weather Beater back then, as I painted my folks stucco house a dark smoke grey, which has held up to this day. No peeling, fading or chalking. Sears, went to great lengths to create a market niche basaed on their best paints, I cant boast much about their economy line.... I wouldn't hesitate to use their Ultra today particularly if it has polyurethane in it! I use polyurethane adhesives alot in and around home remodeling. Get some on your hands sometime, then you'll understand the durability it has. It actually sets with moisture, so be sure to "rinse" your hands with denatured alchohol pronto, before you wash with water!


----------



## jrwiil (Oct 3, 2008)

*Sears Paint*

If I remember correctly, Sears Weatherbeater is approx 37% Solids. Now this was about 7 yrs ago, so it may of changed, but I do doubt that.

I've used both Sears Outdoor and Indoor paints and have had great success with them both. I've also used numerous Sherwin Williams paints and had success with them. Really the only one paint brand I have not had too much success with is Behr (home depot).


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I had my alum. siding spray painted buy pro aluminium sidding painters ,Two coats SW A100 ,15 years ago. After about 12 years it became flat looking and dull. I hand washed the sidding with tsp rinsed extra good twice ( paint won't stick to residue left by TSP ) I hand painted again with SW A100. it came out great. I hope I get another 12 years .

Deck Hand


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

I had good success with Pittsburgh paints


----------

